# Syndicate im Test: Solide Action, aber nicht überragend - Test-Video zum Cyberpunk-Shooter



## Mhaire (21. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Syndicate im Test: Solide Action, aber nicht überragend - Test-Video zum Cyberpunk-Shooter* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Syndicate im Test: Solide Action, aber nicht überragend - Test-Video zum Cyberpunk-Shooter


----------



## mimc1 (21. Februar 2012)

Joa Schade eigentlich dachte kommt mal wieder was Neues war wohl nichts =/


----------



## fatal-illusion (21. Februar 2012)

4 bis 4 1/2 Stunden für den Solomodus?! :o Ganz ehrlich, als ich die Zeile gehört hab, hat sich der Rest, der vielleicht im Ansatz gar nicht so schlecht klang, mit einem großen *poof* verabschiedet...wirklich prickelnd klingt das ja Alles nicht unbedingt, denk da bleib ich doch vorerst noch mal bei Deus Ex 3 und wenn, dann Syndicate mal für nen 5er holen, wenn ein langweiliger Abend ins Haus steht  Vielen Dank für das Video. 4 bis 4 1/2 Stunden, ich glaub's immer noch nicht....


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2012)

Scheisse. Vier Stunden ist mal gar nichts...und da mich MP bei 90% aller Spiele nicht juckt, wird das Teil auch nicht gekauft. Verdammt, sogar an einer einzelnen Mission im Original Syndicate hab ich mal vier Stunden gezockt (Atlantis)


----------



## fatal-illusion (21. Februar 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Scheisse. Vier Stunden ist mal gar nichts...und da mich MP bei 90% aller Spiele nicht juckt, wird das Teil auch nicht gekauft. Verdammt, sogar an einer einzelnen Mission im Original Syndicate hab ich mal vier Stunden gezockt (Atlantis)


 
Ohhhh ja! Ich bin sicher Niemand der bei - vorliegender - Qualität ständig über kurze Spielzeit jammert oder meckert, aber wenn ich so zurückdenke oder teils sogar "aktuelle" Indietitel seh, die oft wirklich ein erfrischendes Spielkonzept inne haben und mich teils über 20+ h gefesselt haben (oder noch länger), stell ich mir langsam doch die Frage, was den Vollpreis bei einem vermeintlichen AAA Titel in 4h auch nur annähernd rechtfertigen soll? Aber gut...zum Glück ist ja Niemand gezwungen das Spiel zu kaufen bzw. wenn dann eben wirklich erst, wenn es für nen Keks und n Bier erhältich is.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Februar 2012)

Tja EA hat Syndicate offensichtlich zu Shootereinheitsbrei verarbeitet, das war ja leider zu erwarten.


----------



## Krampfkeks (21. Februar 2012)

Schließ mich an. Bei der Spielzeit denk ich nichtmal über nen Kauf nach.


----------



## Hazard (21. Februar 2012)

4 Stunden Spielzeit? Bei einem Vollpreisspiel? Erbärmlich! Aber gut, so kennt man EA ja mittlerweile. Bekannte Marke ausschlachten, grade genug Content schaffen um ein paar nette Trailer zu füllen und es dann auf den Markt werfen, schließlich werden sich schon genug Leute finden die sich davon blenden lassen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2012)

Das neue Aliens vs Predator war auch so ein Fall - Kampagne auch nur ca. 4 Stunden. Zwar kann man noch als Alien und Predator ebenfalls ne eigene Kampagne machen (alles in allem dann 3x4 Stunden), aber es wurden auch viele Levels recycelt. Hab mir das Teil auf Konsole gekauft, und nachhinein waren die 60€ für mich irgendwie.....unbefriedigend. Dann lieber eine 10-Stunden-Marine-Kampagne, dort ist eh die meiste Spannung vorhanden.
Ich schweife ab^^


----------



## billy336 (21. Februar 2012)

ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr die spiele erst nach vergabe des USK siegels testet. früher war dem nicht so, ich nenne zum beispiel max payne 1 (testbericht trotz indizierung) ebenso wie far cry und andere spiele wo es trotz ohne USK vergabe einen testbericht gab. vielleicht möchte der eine oder andere das spiel aus dem ausland bestellen und selbst, wenn es nicht in deutschland erscheinen sollte, wäre ein test sinnvoll und hilfreich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2012)

Langsam wird es doch wirklich typisch: Je bekannter und "reicher" eine Spielefirma, desto lächerlicher sind die Verpackungen (nicht mal mehr ein Handbuch drin), desto kürzer sind die Spiele und desto liebloser wird alles hingeklatscht.
Mal ehrlich: So ein Spiel lohnt sich nicht mal runterzuladen. Wahrscheinlich würde die Downloadzeit dann länger als die Spielzeit sein. Irgendwann dauert eine Sitzung auf dem Klo länger als ein Computerspiel.
ES LEBE DIE GEWINNMAXIMIERUNG!

Warum legen die nicht gleich nur noch einen Editor bei und der Spieler soll sich dann alles selbst programmieren? Natürlich das Ganze dann für 50 Euro und einzelne Codezeilen werden als DLC verkauft.

Das ist einfach eine Schande für die ganze Branche, für die Entwickler die wirklich Herzblut und Leidenschaft in ihre Spiele stecken und jetzt mit denen in eine Schublade gesteckt werden, die einfach nur abzocken wollen. Buh! Dickes Buhhhhhh!

Bei 4 Stunden Spielzeit frage ich mich auch: Was haben die Entwickler eigentlich so lange gemacht? Die ganze Zeit mit Koks und Nutten verbracht? Da sind ja selbst Indiespiele die von einer Person gemacht werden, länger.

Wie man es richtig macht, hat Deus Ex gezeigt! ! ! Eine der besten Serienneustarts in den letzten Jahren, mit vielen liebevollen Details und einer Spielzeit, die ungefähr 10mal so lang war wie hier.


----------



## krucki1 (21. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Langsam ..................
> 
> Wie man es richtig macht, hat Deus Ex gezeigt! ! ! Eine der besten Serienneustarts in den letzten Jahren, mit vielen liebevollen Details und einer Spielzeit, die ungefähr 10mal so lang war wie hier.


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## hermano (21. Februar 2012)

Thorsten Küchler ist ein echt guter Sprecher! Könnte man für weitere Videos und anderen derartigen Beiträgen öfters heranziehen!


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2012)

hermano schrieb:


> Thorsten Küchler ist ein echt guter Sprecher! Könnte man für weitere Videos und anderen derartigen Beiträgen öfters heranziehen!


 Ja, er redet sehr sicher, sehr flüssig und beantwortet auch die Fragen wie man es kaum besser machen kann  Fast schon Verschwendung für so ein ödes Stück Software^^


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Februar 2012)

wie war das nochmal?

Ich sollte meine Glaskugel einpacken weil man man nix über
Spiel weiß bevor mans gespielt hat? 

maximal 5 Stunden ist extrem. 
Aber ich sehs schon kommen. Warscheinlich kommen 1 - 2 DLC´s hinterher
für paar Teuros 

Syndicate maximale Wertung im 7x Bereich.
Wenn eine 8 am Anfang steht, ists echt eine Zumutung seitens PCGames
ein FastFood Game im 80er Bereich anzusiedeln.
Bin mal gespannt.

Achja. Game braucht niemand. Maximal 10 Euro und ohne Origin würd ichs holen.
Alles andere ist Geldverschwendung. Da hab ich ja mit Mods mehr Spaß.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (21. Februar 2012)

Also wirklich, 4h und 50 Euro..... Ich find Kino ja mittlerweile schon happig, wo ich an nem Sonntag für nen 3D Film 12 Euro löhne, aber da guck ich mir lieber 4 3D Filme an und kauf mir noch n leckeres Eis, da hab ich wenigstens 8h Unterhaltung also sowas. Das ist wirklich mikrig. Wenn das jetzt 4h perfekte Unterhaltung wären, also wirklich super duper mega,... ehm achne, nicht mal dann.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2012)

Vor allen Dingen frag ich mich, was die eigentlich für ne story in 4 Stunden erzählen wollen. Bei Filmen reicht das ja, aber hier?

@Doomkeeper: hast recht, ich verurteile schnell Leute, die Spiele schnell verurteilen^^ Aber Syndicate hab ich echt von der ersten Minute an nicht leiden können - damit halte ich auch nicht hinter dem Berg. Ausnahmen bestätigen den möchtegern-Call-of-Duty-Deux-Ex-Klon^^


----------



## Lurelein (21. Februar 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> wie war das nochmal?
> 
> Ich sollte meine Glaskugel einpacken weil man man nix über
> Spiel weiß bevor mans gespielt hat?
> ...


 
Naja wenn du meinst ^^

Ich wurde bisher von Starbreeze immer gut unterhalten und habe mir auch Syndicate vorbestellt. Einmal Aufgrund des Settings, der Look und weil es Koop gibt, wo in dem Video ja nicht drüber gesprochen wird. Also ist das mit der Spielzeit ja nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf, denn aktuell gibt es ja eh kaum was zu zocken. Darkness 2 hat ja auch nur ein Nachmittag gehalten, war aber auch sehr gute Unterhaltung 

Und wegen 34€ mache ich da kein Aufriss, mehr bezahlt man ja kaum für PC Spiele.


----------



## manugru (21. Februar 2012)

Tolles Video, durch die Beschreibungen der hervorragenden Redakteurs, bekommt man schnell ein Bild, und kriegt genau die positiven und negativen Aspekte, dargelegt!

Weiter so!

Das Spiel scheint aber leider völlger Müll zu sein!


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Februar 2012)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Naja wenn du meinst ^^
> 
> Ich wurde bisher von Starbreeze immer gut unterhalten und habe mir auch Syndicate vorbestellt. Einmal Aufgrund des Settings, der Look und weil es Koop gibt, wo in dem Video ja nicht drüber gesprochen wird. Also ist das mit der Spielzeit ja nur die halbe Wahrheit.
> 
> ...


 

Mir ist das Geld einfach viel zu schade für Spiele die
nach einem Durchspielen irgendwo verstauben.

Grundsätzlich kaufe ich mir in letzter Zeit nur Spiele die eine lange Spielzeit haben.

Sei es Borderlands, Skyrim oder Deus Ex Human Revolution.
Selbst das verbuggte Vampire Bloodlines hab ich x mal durchgespielt
und es wird nie langweilig.

DX HR hab ich jetz 80 Stunden auf dem Konto ( 2 mal durchzocken )
Skyrim wird ein langzeitprojekt.
Borderlands momentan pausiert.

Hatte jetzt auch letzte Woche Prey durchgespielt.
Geiles Game, krankes Setting, aber die Spielzeit war kaum ca 6 Stunden.
Ich hätte es mir niemals für den Vollpreis gekauft.

Umso besser dass ich es mir von nem Kumpel ausleihen konnte ^^

Spielequickies kommen mir einfach nicht mehr ins Haus.
Selbst Half Life 2,  Episode 1 und 2 haben mich 30 Stunden erstklassig beschäftigt.
Was lernt man daraus? 
Man kann Egoshooter auch durchaus länger und trotzdem spannend halten.

Ich zweifle nicht an der Qualität von Starbreeze. Eher an der von EA.
Trotzdem ists einfach eine Zumutung so wenig Inhalt für so viel Geld zu verlangen.

Selbst der CooP Modus ist eher einfach eine Beilage damit das Spiel
keine totale Abzocke ist.
Coop Videos lügen nicht.

Ich wünschte mir nur sie hätten einen Pseudo RPG draus gemacht.
Es hätte einfach nur ein Deus Ex Klon werden müssen.

So sehr ich (und auch bestimmt viele andere) dieses Setting lieben..
sind wir ( DX Fans ) einfach etwas besseres gewohnt und möchten unser Geld
in eine Spannende, lange, verzwickte Story und tolle Handlung investieren.
Und das Game kann auch ruhig nach dem Spielen
noch lange im Kopf bleiben und vll sogar zum Nachdenken animieren.

Nur so entfaltet sich ein Setting, das Design und die Story erst so richtig.
In 5 Stunden werd ich meistens erst mit einem Game richtig warm
und vertiefe mich gern in ein anderes Universum.

Hier kommts mir vor dass Syndicate genau da aufhört, wo man richtig loslegen
will.

Finds halt schade dass es keinerlei Alternativen zu Deus Ex gibt.

Edit: Da würde ich sogar lieber Call Of Duty zum Vollpreis kaufen
weil der Multiplayermodus etwas zu bieten hat.
Syndicate gehört wirklich zum Fliegengewicht mMn


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2012)

ich weiß nicht, irgendwo ist die Diskussion hier recht ehrfreulich, aber naja, das Problem ist die Große dumme Masse, die solche Software bzw. generell so Dinge die immer weiter beschnitten werden auch noch zugreift und der Kappes auch noch Erfolgreich wird


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich zweifle nicht an der Qualität von Starbreeze. Eher an der von EA.
> Trotzdem ists einfach eine Zumutung so wenig Inhalt für so viel Geld zu verlangen.


 Vielleicht hat EA den Entwickler mal wieder unter starken Zeitdruck gesetzt. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen könnte, denn der einzige Konkurrent in der Richtung war Deus Ex, und das gibts ja eh lange. Aber war da nicht ne News, dass einige Leute von Starbreeze wieder mal gegangen worden sind? Da ist definitiv was im Busch gewesen....


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat EA den Entwickler mal wieder unter starken Zeitdruck gesetzt. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen könnte, denn der einzige Konkurrent in der Richtung war Deus Ex, und das gibts ja eh lange. Aber war da nicht ne News, dass einige Leute von Starbreeze wieder mal gegangen worden sind? Da ist definitiv was im Busch gewesen....


 
Im letzten Jahr 30 und jetzt wieder 25: Syndicate - Entwickler entlässt 25 Mitarbeiter


----------



## Lurelein (21. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, irgendwo ist die Diskussion hier recht ehrfreulich, aber naja, das Problem ist die Große dumme Masse, die solche Software bzw. generell so Dinge die immer weiter beschnitten werden auch noch zugreift und der Kappes auch noch Erfolgreich wird


 
Leute grundsätzlich als dumm abzustempeln, die etwas kaufen was dir nicht zusagt, ist schon fail.


----------



## Oelf (21. Februar 2012)

ok, mit allen kritikpunkten kann ich umgehen aber nur 4 stunden spielzeit ist mir nicht genug, dafür gebe ich nicht soviel geld aus.


----------



## Malifurion (21. Februar 2012)

Also ich seh da keine Cyberpunk Atmosphäre wie in den Vorgängern.


----------



## Mendos (21. Februar 2012)

Oh, das überrascht mich jetzt aber ... gar nicht.

Schade ist nur, daß vorallem für die jüngeren Spieler der Name Syndicate nun mit diesem 0815-Shooter verknüpft ist.


----------



## Vorion (21. Februar 2012)

Kinofilm in doppelter Länge = doppelter Verkaufspreis einer Kinokarte. Mehr nicht. 4h ist eine Frechheit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2012)

Tja, scheinbar wird alles auf Spielzeit und Niveau á la Call of Duty getrimmt. Wenn man zukünftig Ego-Shooter mit mehr als nur 5 Stunden Spielzeit haben möchte, sollte man um die meisten EA-Titel einen großen Bogen machen. Es gibt ja zum Glück Alternativen.


----------



## Briareos (21. Februar 2012)

pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt 4h perfekte Unterhaltung wären, also wirklich super duper mega,... ehm achne, nicht mal dann.


 Genau, nicht mal dann. Und ich hab mich doch tatsächlich vor Jahren mal aufgeregt, dass gute Brettspiele so teuer sind. Aber da investiere ich einmal 40€ und kann es jahrelang immer und immer wieder spielen. Selbst die derzeitigen Kinopreise sehen, wie hier bereits erwähnt, in diesem Blickwinkel eigentlich ganz human aus.

Hinzu kommt dann ja leider auch, dass es einfach nur ein "netter" Shooter geworden ist. War nach den ganzen Trailern und Vorschauvideos zwar zu erwarten, aber ich hatte die Hoffnung dennoch nicht ganz aufgegeben. Was hätte man daraus machen können ... In Egoperspektive durch die Gegend laufen, den Überzeugungsstrahler aktiviert, in brenzligen Situationen die "Überzeugten" als menschliche Schutzschilde gebrauchen ...

*seufz*


----------



## DrProof (21. Februar 2012)

soviel wind um nix...


----------



## Angeldust (21. Februar 2012)

Naja das Spiel bekomm man jetzt schon für 30 Euro mit original Origin-Key.

Dann sind es ja nur noch 7,5 Euro pro Stunde mittelmäßiger Unterhaltung^^

Denke nicht, dass sowas mit EA zu tun hat. Am Ende entscheiden Entwickler doch selber wie ein Game strukturiert wird. Mag sein, dass der SP evtl 4,5 h gehabt hätte mit ein wenig mehr Zeit abes muss doch keiner glauben, dass das Spiel auf lange Spieldauer ausgelegt war.

Aber naja.. Shooter sind eh fast alle Müll mittlerweile^^... 25 Stunden innem Shooter zu verbringen ist einfach nicht mehr drinnen heutzutage.

DNF hat ja auch gezeigt, dass es den meisten schon zu viel wird nen einfaches Türrätsel zu lösen.


----------



## svennydob (21. Februar 2012)

was für ein langweiliges Spie... gähn 
Würde nicht mal 10 € dafür zahlen bzw. es nicht mal geschenkt annehmen, da scheinbar reine Zeitverschwundung (4-5 Std.). 
Sollen die Entwickler den Mist zocken und die Leute damit verschonen. 
Bin aber dankbar, dass es solch rel. unabhängige Magazine gibt, die ehrlich und wenn's sein muss auch negativ über solch Schrott berichten!


----------



## smooth1980 (21. Februar 2012)

Gibts in diversen Key-Shops schon für nen 10er. Aber selbst das wäre mir zu teuer.


----------



## kamelle (21. Februar 2012)

Also so, wie ich es befürchtet habe:
Langweiliger Einheitsbrei... Schade um das Franchise.


----------



## Exar-K (21. Februar 2012)

Steamdeal für 2,50€, ich komme.
Irgendwann mal...


----------



## weisauchnicht (21. Februar 2012)

lol - 50 € für 4 Stunden xD niemals!


----------



## Chriss8185 (21. Februar 2012)

allso ich habe es mir gestern gekauft für 26 euro uncut


----------



## Valarius (21. Februar 2012)

Genauso sinnlos wie ich es befürchtet hatte... Hat leider nichts mehr vom Original. Und ja, ich bin so alt...


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2012)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> allso ich habe es mir gestern gekauft für 26 euro uncut


 Mein Beileid.


----------



## karsten2409 (21. Februar 2012)

4 Stunden Kampagne  ? EA hat sich damit mal wieder selbst ins Knie ge(pieeeeeeeeeeept) !


----------



## billy336 (21. Februar 2012)

also, ich kann der diskussion hier nur bedingt zustimmen. ich finde nicht, dass man ein spiel unbedingt zwanghaft in die länge ziehen muss. es gibt spiele, die sind lang und  machen lange spass (witcher 2, ACrotherhood etc.) und es gibt welche, die haben eine gesunde kürzer und machen dannoch richtig spaß (Portal 2, Limbo etc.) Natürlich ist der Punkt hier, der mir auch negativ aufstoßen würde, der Preis. Von daher sehe ich von einer teuer aus dem Ausland importierten uncut Version ab, denn dafür ist der Preis alles andere als gerechtfertigt bei so kurzer Spielzeit.


----------



## hifumi (21. Februar 2012)

Mendos schrieb:


> Oh, das überrascht mich jetzt aber ... gar nicht.
> 
> Schade ist nur, daß vorallem für die jüngeren Spieler der Name Syndicate nun mit diesem 0815-Shooter verknüpft ist.


 
Sieh es locker: Bis Ende des Jahres wird sich eh kaum mehr jemand an das Spiel erinnern.


----------



## Angeldust (21. Februar 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> also, ich kann der diskussion hier nur bedingt zustimmen. ich finde nicht, dass man ein spiel unbedingt zwanghaft in die länge ziehen muss. es gibt spiele, die sind lang und  machen lange spass (witcher 2, ACrotherhood etc.) und es gibt welche, die haben eine gesunde kürzer und machen dannoch richtig spaß (Portal 2, Limbo etc.) Natürlich ist der Punkt hier, der mir auch negativ aufstoßen würde, der Preis. Von daher sehe ich von einer teuer aus dem Ausland importierten uncut Version ab, denn dafür ist der Preis alles andere als gerechtfertigt bei so kurzer Spielzeit.


 
Originversion ist auch uncut glaub ich. Muss man also nicht importieren wenn man unbedingt diesen 4 Stunden Spaß haben muss 

Und Sprachen kann man via Origin eh wählen.


----------



## Chriss8185 (21. Februar 2012)

naja ich habe es mir er wegen den  multi gekauft


----------



## Oximoron12345 (21. Februar 2012)

> der Shooter befindet sich zur noch bei der USK zur Prüfung.



Ich frag mich langsam ob nur noch die Praktikanten hier die Artikel schreiben, in letzter Zeit häufen sich die Fehler in den Texten doch schon sehr....


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Februar 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> also, ich kann der diskussion hier nur bedingt zustimmen. ich finde nicht, dass man ein spiel unbedingt zwanghaft in die länge ziehen muss. es gibt spiele, die sind lang und  machen lange spass (witcher 2, ACrotherhood etc.) und es gibt welche, die haben eine gesunde kürzer und machen dannoch richtig spaß (Portal 2, Limbo etc.) Natürlich ist der Punkt hier, der mir auch negativ aufstoßen würde, der Preis. Von daher sehe ich von einer teuer aus dem Ausland importierten uncut Version ab, denn dafür ist der Preis alles andere als gerechtfertigt bei so kurzer Spielzeit.


 
Wobei die Spielzeit bei Portal 2 mit 9 Stunden im SoloModus (bei mir zumindest) immerhin schon mehr als doppelt so lang ist wie bei Syndicate


----------



## knarfe1000 (21. Februar 2012)

Eine herbe Enttäuschung.

Dabei stand ich dem Projekt positiv gegenüber. Der Reboot als Shooter hat mich nichtmal gestört, weil das Szenario viele Möglichkeiten für ein tolles Spiel mit interessanter Story geboten hätte. Genutzt wurden die Möglichkeiten anscheinend so gut wie gar nicht.

Und dann die Spielzeit von unter 5 Stunden...sind die komplett durchgeknallt. Könnte ja selbst für den Spitzenreiter Homefront eng werden   

Die allmächtige Handschrift von EA ist auch hier wieder erkennbar. Hauptsache alles wird zu einem COD-Klon verwurstet   

Das Gute daran: Ähnlich wie bei Duke Nukem oder Rage wird es einen rapiden Preisverfall geben. Für unter 10 Euro bei nem Steamdeal werde ich vielleicht schwach.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (21. Februar 2012)

Is ja klar, es gibt immer wieder Idioten die sich den grössten Scheiss noch kaufen.. Allein die Verhunzung und der Missbrauch sollte euch abschrecken. Jeder der das Spiel hier gekauft hat hat in meinen Augen den Oldie Syndicate verraten.

Wann werden die menschen bloss endlich nur ein kleines Stück intelligenter...


----------



## doomfire88 (21. Februar 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> also, ich kann der diskussion hier nur bedingt zustimmen. ich finde nicht, dass man ein spiel unbedingt zwanghaft in die länge ziehen muss. es gibt spiele, die sind lang und  machen lange spass (witcher 2, ACrotherhood etc.) und es gibt welche, die haben eine gesunde kürzer und machen dannoch richtig spaß (Portal 2, Limbo etc.) Natürlich ist der Punkt hier, der mir auch negativ aufstoßen würde, der Preis. Von daher sehe ich von einer teuer aus dem Ausland importierten uncut Version ab, denn dafür ist der Preis alles andere als gerechtfertigt bei so kurzer Spielzeit.



Ich stimme dir zu, nur sollte man schon in aller Deutlichkeit nocheinmal betonen, dass bei einer unverschämten spielzeit von 4 Stunden, einfach Inhalte, Umfang und Abwechslung fehlen. Von zwanghaftem "in die Länge ziehen" DARF hier noch absolut keine Rede sein! Die Tolleranzgrenze verschiebt sich viel zu schnell zugunsten überteuerter und viel zu kurzer Spiele.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2012)

Das Schlimme ist ja immer, dass die Verantwortlichen dann nachher immer behaupten, es würde sich nicht mehr lohnen, Singleplayerspiele zu machen. Ja, ist ja kein Wunder, wenn die Spiele mittlerweile schon nach 4, 5 Stunden vorbei sein. Wer gibt denn bitteschön so viel Geld für so kurze Zeit aus? Viele laden es sich dann einfach runter - was natürlich auch nicht richtig ist - spielen es schnell durch und löschen es dann wieder.
Gerade im Shooterbereich hat man bis auf wenige Ausnahmen doch den Singleplayerbereich mittlerweile komplett zerstört. 

Ich finde, wenn man schon einen Einzelspieler anbietet, dann sollte mindestens 10-12 Stunden drin sein. Alles andere ist eine Frechheit in meinen Augen. Bei Deus Ex, was ja vom Szenario ein ähnliches Spiel ist, hat man sogar 30-40 Stunden für einen Durchgang gebraucht. DA hat man was für sein Geld bekommen.

Vor allem auch, wenn man es mit anderen Bereichen in der Spielebranche vergleicht: Ja, ich weiß ist ein Rollenspiel, aber wenn man z.b. sieht, wie sich die Entwickler bei Skyrim wahnsinnig viel Mühe gegeben haben, dem Spiele so viel Spielzeit wie möglich zu geben.
Da hab ich mittlerweile 200 Stunden Spielzeit und immer noch nicht alle Quests gemacht. Das ist klasse. Ich finde eh, je länger die Spielzeit dauert, desto mehr kann man sich in eine Spielwelt vertiefen, desto glaubwürdiger wird sie. Wenn aber in einem Spiel schon nach 4 Stunden alles vorbei ist, wie soll da je eine Identifikation mit der Spielwelt, mit Charakteren, der Geschichte entstehen? Da geht einem doch alles am Arsch vorbei und nach 2 Wochen hat man alles vergessen.
Das ist einfach reines Fast-Food zu einem überteuerten Preis.

Und gerade wenn man sowas wie Skyrim spielt mit seinen 200 Stunden Spielzeit, dann wirkt sowas einfach nur noch wie ein Witz. So ein Spiel dürfte dann eigentlich nur 10 Euro kosten.


----------



## khaalan (21. Februar 2012)

*zeigt auf sein nicht verwunderten gesichtsausdruck*

hat doch nicht wirklich jemand einen meilenstein erwartet, oder?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. Februar 2012)

4 Stunden Spielzeit? Mal ernsthaft, woran liegt das? Kriegen die nicht genug Daten auf einen Datenträger für die XBox (PS3 hat ja zum Glück Blu-ray) oder stecken die einfach so viel in die Werbung, dass für die Entwicklung nichts mehr übrig bleibt? Das ist ja echt lachhaft ...


----------



## Tchort666 (21. Februar 2012)

Und wieder einen hervorragenden Klassiker durch stumpfe Actionballerei zerstörrt. Glückwunsch EA... ich glaube ihr macht erst halt wenn sämtliche, noch zur verfügung stehende Lizensen, zu einer stupiden CoD-Ballerei mutiert sind...


----------



## fatal-illusion (21. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und gerade wenn man sowas wie Skyrim spielt mit seinen 200 Stunden Spielzeit, dann wirkt sowas einfach nur noch wie ein Witz. So ein Spiel dürfte dann eigentlich nur 10 Euro kosten.



Und selbst im 10 Euro Segment müsste es sich noch mit so manchem Indie-Zeitfresser messen  Ernsthaft, ich bin auch nicht dafür, dass eine Story KÜNSTLICH verlängert bzw. rausgezögert wird, aber 4 Stunden sind mir für ein 40-60 Euro Spiel (Konsolen incl.) einfach um ein Vielfaches zu teuer. Ich wünsche im Normalfall keinem Entwickler/Publisher einen Flop, wenn ja wenn wirklich viel Liebe, Schweiss und Herzblut reingesteckt wurde (Beyond good and evil als stellvertretendes, trauriges Beispiel, jaja Ubipfui hin oder her, das Spiel war und IST phänomenal meinem Empfinden nach), aber sowas sollte von der Konsumentenreihe definitiv abgestraft werden (nein, es geht hier nicht um Starbreeze, auch ICH wurde mit Rddick:EFBB wirklich gut unterhalten), die "dürfen" teils ja auch nur noch exakt das machen, was ihnen gesagt wird, also die Entwickler und aus Prinzipien zu verlangen, dass ein Entwickler sich dem Geld, IHREM Lebensunterhalt abwendet, wäre verwegen zu verlangen. Allerdings wird das wohl bei mehreren derart - dünnen - Prdoukten irgendwann zu einem Boomerang bzw. einem Teufelskreis.

Aber genug "getrollt",  ich werde mir das Spiel so oder so nicht kaufen, wenngleich diesmal sogar aus Prinzip nicht mal für 5 Euro.


----------



## Kulin (21. Februar 2012)

Ich fasse zusammen:
-4 Stunden Gameplay
-Standard Shooterkost
-Alles was die Serie ausmachte über Bord geworfen. Von frei wählbaren Schauplätzen, mit etwas Open World Feeling und Exploration bis hin zu den Implantaten und Waffenmods alles nur mangelhaft oder garnicht umgesetzt.

Hier hat jemand die Marke gekauft und auf sein Murksprodukt gepappt, in der Hoffnung noch etwas extrakohle zu machen.


----------



## billy336 (21. Februar 2012)

Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich langsam ob nur noch die Praktikanten hier die Artikel schreiben, in letzter Zeit häufen sich die Fehler in den Texten doch schon sehr....


 
ja, obwohl es off-topic ist und meine Rechtschreibkünste alles andere als gut sind, fallen mir ebenfalls die sich immer öfter häufenden Verschreiber auf, vor allem auch im Magazin. Vielleicht sollten die Texte noch einmal quer-gelesen werden vor der Veröffentlichung, einfach für ein besseres Gesamtbild und einen seriöseren Eindruck...


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Februar 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> ja, obwohl es off-topic ist und meine Rechtschreibkünste alles andere als gut sind, fallen mir ebenfalls die sich immer öfter häufenden Verschreiber auf, *vor allem auch im Magazin*. Vielleicht sollten die Texte noch einmal quer-gelesen werden vor der Veröffentlichung, einfach für ein besseres Gesamtbild und einen seriöseren Eindruck...


 
Kannst du da Beispiele nennen? Würde mich sehr interessieren. Online schleicht sich ja mal flugs ein Fehler in den Text, aber bei den Artikeln im Heft versuchen sehr gewissenhaft, solche Missgeschicke zu vermeiden. Daher wäre es schön, wenn du explizite Angaben dazu machen könntest


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Februar 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> ja, obwohl es off-topic ist und meine Rechtschreibkünste alles andere als gut sind, fallen mir ebenfalls die sich immer öfter häufenden Verschreiber auf, vor allem auch im Magazin. Vielleicht sollten die Texte noch einmal quer-gelesen werden vor der Veröffentlichung, einfach für ein besseres Gesamtbild und einen seriöseren Eindruck...


 
Ich bemerke dass einige Artikel erst in der Nacht gepostet werden.
Siehe Syndicate um 00.00.

Und meine Schreibkünste sind auch extrem zeitabhängig 
Da kann man sich oft noch so stark konzentrieren und 3 mal durchlesen.

Erst am nächsten tag bzw. wenn man drauf hingewiesen wird, erkennt man den Teufel 

So jetz zu Syndicate und die Spiellänge.
Irgendjemand meinte hier von wegen Spiellänge in die "Länge" ziehen.
Das hört sich schon fast negativ an 

Nur weil gewisse Spiele ( Shooter ) auch mal 15 Stunden lang sein können,
heißt es ja nicht sofort dass sie künstlich in die Länge gezogen wurden
und den Spieler nur noch langweilen....

Es kommt einfach drauf an was man aus der Story und der Handlung alles macht.
Wenn die ganze Zeit nur geballert wird, dann ist es mir klar dass
da auch warscheinlich maximal 6 Stunden spaß machen.

Aber dann brauchen die sich nicht wundern wenn solche Spiele im Regal liegen bleiben.
Vollpreis für so wenig Inhalt ist einfach krass.

Das Spiel mag nicht schlecht sein, aber das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis ist einfach fürn A*sch.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Scheisse. Vier Stunden ist mal gar nichts...und da mich MP bei 90% aller Spiele nicht juckt, wird das Teil auch nicht gekauft.


 
jupp, geht überhaupt nicht.
zumal das spiel ja nicht primär als mp-shooter vermarktet wurde, zumindest in meiner wahrnehmung. 
so was zum vollpreis unter die leute zu bringen, ist schon frech.


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2012)

naja, wenn das so weiter geht kommt das wirklich 2016 zum Großem Zweiten Spielecrash, u-a. weil dann Cod 19 eine SP-Spielzeit von >2h gehabt haben wird


----------



## Andi2008 (21. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Gibts in diversen Key-Shops schon für nen 10er. Aber selbst das wäre mir zu teuer.


 
Was? Wo?


----------



## Sirius89 (21. Februar 2012)

Man brauch ja auch unbedingt noch ne Hirnlos Gewaltorgie,gibt ja nich schon genug.Anstatt se mal nen schönes Strategiespiel machen,ne,verkauft sich ja nich.

und 4 jämmerliche Stunden Spielezeit?Was is das denn?Fürn Vollpreis.Die haben doch echt den Poppes offen,anders kann man nich mehr sagen.


----------



## Kinorenegade (21. Februar 2012)

Tja... und wieder ein Game, das das Siegel "Geniales Spiel kaputt gemacht" bekommt. Ein weiterer Shooter, der sich hervorragend auch neben Duke Nukem Forever machen würde. Allerding auch nur dort...


----------



## der-jan (21. Februar 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.


er kann doch mit dem preis leistungs verhältnis zufrieden sein -  4 stunden ist wenig, aber mittlerweile bei shootern jetzt nicht die extreme ausnahme - cod, moh, battlefield campagnien sind nicht viel länger...

ich hab vor kurzen r6 las vegas gespielt - gekauft für 3 pfund also weniger als 5 euro und hab mich im nachinein schwarz drüber geärgert weil es trotz spielzeit von vielleicht 8 stunden mindestens 4 stellen hatten, die absolutes frustpotential hatten, die absolute stimmungskiller waren- da wären mir ehrlich gesagt 15-20 euro für 4 stunden - wenn sie denn durchweg unterhaltsam sind im gegensatz dazu ein gutes geschäft - ob die 4 stunden syndicate durchweg unterhaltsam sind ist ne andere geschichte -

die art wie der text geschrieben wurde ist aber schon sehr negativ ausgerichtet - es ist klar - wenn man den bezug macht zu strategiefans dann wird immer stehen "wird sie nicht begeistern" - ein renegade war damals auch auf die shooterfans ausgerichtet und nicht auf rtsler...

und dann der kritikpunkt über die zu einfachen rätsel - es ist ein shooter und daher sollten shooterkriterien rangezogen werden - und shooterfans - besonders die der letzten paar jahre - mögen "schwierige" rätsel überhaupt nicht
schon ein jedi outcast war vielen shooterspielern zu schwer, man beklagte sich, daß man die jedi prüfung im temple nicht schaffte, es gab sogar welche die bei doom3, quake 4 nen walkthroug zur hilfe nehmen mußten - "anspruchsvolle" rätsel sind in shooters gift - das geht nie gut - daher zu einfache rätsel als kritikpunk zu bringen ist schon daneben und zeigt die negative grundstimmung des schreibers zum spiel


----------



## hifumi (22. Februar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> und dann der kritikpunkt über die zu einfachen rätsel - es ist ein shooter und daher sollten shooterkriterien rangezogen werden - und shooterfans - besonders die der letzten paar jahre - mögen "schwierige" rätsel überhaupt nicht
> schon ein jedi outcast war vielen shooterspielern zu schwer, man beklagte sich, daß man die jedi prüfung im temple nicht schaffte, es gab sogar welche die bei doom3, quake 4 nen walkthroug zur hilfe nehmen mußten - "anspruchsvolle" rätsel sind in shooters gift - das geht nie gut - daher zu einfache rätsel als kritikpunk zu bringen ist schon daneben und zeigt die negative grundstimmung des schreibers zum spiel


 
In einem der Ankündigungsvideos war halt von "Rätseln" die Rede. Auch in diesem Video sah das schon so aus, dass da eine verschlossene Tür war, und dann schaute der Spieler nach rechts unten, wo vor einem Lüftungsschacht ein großes "PRESS BUTTON HERE!!" oder so klebte.

Was mich an dem Review eher wundert ist, dass der Redakteur offen "zugibt" die PS3 Version gespielt zu haben. Hallo, wir sind hier bei der PC Games, ja? Pee-zeeh! Ich vermute aber mal, dass das selbe Video auch auf anderen Seiten des Verlags verlinkt sein wird, die sich eher mit Konsolenspielen beschäftigen. *seufz*
Jedenfalls hab ich dann auch nicht verstanden, was er mit "nachziehen" bei der Steuerung meinte. Ich kannte ja auch das erste Darkness nicht, da es nunmal nicht für den PC erschienen ist, und bei der Demo vom zweiten Teil (auch von Starbreeze?) habe ich kein "nachziehen" bemerkt.

Ganz prinzipiell frage ich mich, wieso man sich da anmaßt, die PC Version aufgrund der PS3 Version beurteilen zu können, da über technische Umsetzung etc. doch überhaupt keine Aussage gemacht werden kann. Und auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist immer so eine Sache, wenn das Spiel auf Gamepadsteuerung ausgelegt ist, siehe Dead Space oder Bulletstorm. Dabei war bei Syndicate mal die Rede davon, es sollte deutlich schwerer ausfallen als seine Kollegen. Hatte mir ein bisschen Hoffnung gemacht, dass doch noch etwas taktisch anspruchsvolles draus werden könnte...


----------



## Alexey1978 (22. Februar 2012)

Taj es gilt immer abzuwägen ob 4 h Spielzeit tolerierbar sind oder eben nicht. Tatsache ist, das immer kürzere Shooter, das Medium Videospiel mehr und mehr zur "Fast-Food-Unterhaltung" verkommen lassen. Wo sind sie hin die Titel, die einen lange unterhalten und sogar einen wiederspielwert haben?

Und ja es stimmt, dass künstliche Verlängerungen nerven und man anstelle von sowas lieber ein etwas kürzeres Spiel in Kauf nimmt, aber 4 h SP Kampagnen sollten meiner Meinung nach zu Recht mit schlechten Wertungen abgestraft werden. Spiele die an einem Nachmittag durchgespielt sind, sollten keine Vollpreistitel sein. Über einen 4 h DLC würde keiner meckern aber ein Vollpreistitel? Homefront hat ja ähnliche Minuspunkte für seine kurze Kampagne bekommen. 

Das hier bereits merhmals erwähnte Deus EX HR ist da wohl mal eine löbliche Ausnahme. Ok zugegeben ein Shooter muss keine 20 h Spielzeit haben aber auch keine 4 h. In meinen Augen sollte ein Vollpreistitel-Shooter mindestens 8 h unterhalten besser sogar noch etwas mehr. Wenn ich da an Zeiten von Half-Life oder Half-Life 2 denke...man die sind ja geradezu episch lang im Vergleich. 

Mal abgesehen davon, haben ja viele schon befürchtet, dass es nur eine halbgare Umsetzung werden würde, da einfach ein ISO-Taktik-RTS oder wie auch immer man das Original Syndicate einordnen mag sich nicht einfach in einen "guten" Shooter verwandeln lässt. Mit viel liebe zum Detail hätte man sicherlich einen wesentlich besseren und vor allem längeren Shooter daraus machen können. Nur so wie es aussieht, hat da auch wieder EA Druck gemacht. Starbreeze allein kann da nicht die Hauptschuld dran haben, denn das sie gute Spiele machen können, haben sie ja bereits bewiesen.

Dem alten Syndicate Fan bleibt ja noch die Hoffnung auf das andere Remake das in der Mache ist. Der Entwickler Paradox hat laut eigenen Aussagen ein Spiel Namens "Cartel" in der Entwicklung was ein "legitimer" Nachfolger von Syndicate sein soll nur halt unter anderem Namen. Hier die alte News dazu. Also bleibt den Fans nur ein "abwarten und Tee trinken" übrig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Februar 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Dem alten Syndicate Fan bleibt ja noch die Hoffnung auf das andere Remake das in der Mache ist. Der Entwickler Paradox hat laut eigenen Aussagen ein Spiel Namens "Cartel" in der Entwicklung was ein "legitimer" Nachfolger von Syndicate sein soll nur halt unter anderem Namen.


 Da bin ich auch recht gespannt drauf, nur hat man halt auch seit der News gar nichts mehr gehört...weiss nicht mal obs eine Webseite zum Spiel gibt.


----------



## Alexey1978 (22. Februar 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch recht gespannt drauf, nur hat man halt auch seit der News gar nichts mehr gehört...weiss nicht mal obs eine Webseite zum Spiel gibt.


 
Doch ich meine da gibt's eine Seite zu aber da stand zumindest vor ein paar Monaten noch nichts großartiges drauf über das Syndicate Remake.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2012)

nja, ich muss meinen Vorrednern recht geben und nja, die Phrase "lieber bla geile als blabla schwache Stunden" hat ein gewaltiges Problem: das 4h eigentlich genauso mies sind wie 8h Lahmes Programm!
Und dass das keine Ausnahme ist macht das eigentlich auch nicht sonderlich besser, eher andersherum und da müsste man den Käufern eh mal ne Watschen geben das die so einen Blödsinn auch noch honorieren, denn nja, wenn man sich nicht anstrengen braucht, dann tut man das halt auch nicht

Und mal ehrlich, den modernen Shootern würde längere Spielzeit auch gut tun um nicht überladen zu werden von dem Diurect-to-DVD-Effektgewitter durchgenommen zu werden, sondern halt mal auch das ganze Sacken zu lassen, was die einzelne Szene dann auch viel stärker wirken lässt, ansonsten ist das so nämlich ziemlich miese Geschichtenerzählung


----------



## der-jan (22. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, ich muss meinen Vorrednern recht geben und nja, die Phrase "lieber bla geile als blabla schwache Stunden" hat ein gewaltiges Problem: das 4h eigentlich genauso mies sind wie 8h Lahmes Programm!
> Und dass das keine Ausnahme ist macht das eigentlich auch nicht sonderlich besser, eher andersherum und da müsste man den Käufern eh mal ne Watschen geben das die so einen Blödsinn auch noch honorieren, denn nja, wenn man sich nicht anstrengen braucht, dann tut man das halt auch nicht



recht viele rollenspiele der letzten jahre sind kürzer als frühere rollenspiele - das stört mich deutlich mehr weil wenn ein rollenspiel schon zu ende geht wenn ich gerade erst mal warm wurde mit dem setting und dem charakter  
bei nem shooter ist das für mich anders - große geschichten wurde nie erzählt es zählt die unterhaltung während des feuergefechts

aber mal an dich die frage - wie stehst du zu musikalben die ggf gerade mal 30 min lang sind - wie manches punk album oder manches pop album - sind das für dich auch "no go´s" weil es gibt ja für den gleichen preis alben in anderen musikgenres die die 80 min einer cd voll ausschöpfen...


----------



## Mothman (22. Februar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> aber mal an dich die frage - wie stehst du zu musikalben die ggf gerade mal 30 min lang sind - wie manches punk album oder manches pop album - sind das für dich auch "no go´s" weil es gibt ja für den gleichen preis alben in anderen musikgenres die die 80 min einer cd voll ausschöpfen...


Naja, kommt schon irgendwo - bei Musik und Spielen - auf die Qualität an. Nur ein Spiel kann eine noch so hohe Qualität besitzen: Wird eine gewisse Spieldauer unterschritten (diese Grenze ist bei jedem anders gesteckt), dann wird man immer mit einer gewissen Enttäuschung/Unzufriedenheit zurückgelassen. 
Bei einem Musik-Album was man gut findet .. das hört man sich ja auch tausend Mal an. Ein Videospiel, welches man mehr als 3-5 Mal durchspielt ist doch extremst selten. Musik hört man immer wieder (bis sie einem dann irgendwann auch zu den Ohren raushängt^^). 

Ich denke da sind die Voraussetzungen Umstände ganz unterschiedlich.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> recht viele rollenspiele der letzten jahre sind kürzer als frühere rollenspiele - das stört mich deutlich mehr weil wenn ein rollenspiel schon zu ende geht wenn ich gerade erst mal warm wurde mit dem setting und dem charakter
> bei nem shooter ist das für mich anders - große geschichten wurde nie erzählt es zählt die unterhaltung während des feuergefechts
> 
> aber mal an dich die frage - wie stehst du zu musikalben die ggf gerade mal 30 min lang sind - wie manches punk album oder manches pop album - sind das für dich auch "no go´s" weil es gibt ja für den gleichen preis alben in anderen musikgenres die die 80 min einer cd voll ausschöpfen...


 


Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, kommt schon irgendwo - bei Musik und Spielen - auf die Qualität an. Nur ein Spiel kann eine noch so hohe Qualität besitzen: Wird eine gewisse Spieldauer unterschritten (diese Grenze ist bei jedem anders gesteckt), dann wird man immer mit einer gewissen Enttäuschung/Unzufriedenheit zurückgelassen.
> Bei einem Musik-Album was man gut findet .. das hört man sich ja auch tausend Mal an. Ein Videospiel, welches man mehr als 3-5 Mal durchspielt ist doch extremst selten. Musik hört man immer wieder (bis sie einem dann irgendwann auch zu den Ohren raushängt^^).
> 
> Ich denke da sind die Voraussetzungen Umstände ganz unterschiedlich.


 
nja sicher waren RPGs früher viel länger, aber dummerweise sind RPGs idr. auch noch immer lang genug, dass das einen gut beschäftigt und daher ist der Vergleich der Sorte:"Ja aber der hat doch auch ..." wieder falsch, denn das ist nicht das selbe
Immerhin, der Snack von heute ist so lang wie ein HdR SEE Teil, das kann man an einem Abend locker wegkonsumieren und wenn man etwas ohne schlechtes Gewissen am Stück durchspielen kann dann ist das Ding zu kurz
Zumal, wenn man sich mal so ein Einstündiges Gameplayvideo von Gameone anschaut, also das ist selbst nach diesen Serius Sam Massstäben nicht gut erzählt und immerhin hat man dort dann auch noch dazu eh schon so mind. ein Viertel vom ganzen Spiel gesehen!
Und der Beleg zerbröselt weiter wenn man sich mal HL2 Episode 1. anschaut, was so laut PCA auch 6h dauert und dafür kritisiert wird nur diese 6h zu haben, dort bleibt einem das Spiel wenigstens in Erinnerung weil das auch so ruhige Momente haben, so der Kampf in dem Tunnel oder das warten auf den Aufzug wo das so dunkel wie im Bärenarsch ist und die Zombies kommen und trotzdem wird nicht mit Blei gegeizt

Und nja, ich muss Mothman zustimmen, der vergleich ist ein ganz anderer, denn mal ab davon das man CDs auch öfters hört, kann man auch die Lieder einzeln hören, mal aber davon abgesehen das die CDs die ich höre eigentlich alle mind. 12 Tracks haben und ich auch darüber hinnaus nicht mal Punk höre und dort eine Vergleich nicht herstellbar ist, aber das ist eh Blödsinn die Alben danach zu Bewerten wie viel Platz auf einer CD verbraucht wird
Eher muss man diese Shooters-Snacks wie ein Roman sehen der grade mal knapp über der 40.000 Wörter Marke kommt, was die Mindestgrenze für Romane ist beim Nebula Award, der auch kein unbedeutender Preis ist.
Aber wenn schon bei CDs bleiben willst, es macht wirklich ein unterschied bei der Quailität, wenn da alle Lieder nicht nur ähnlich sondern wirklich gleich klingen, also wenn man das letzt Album von Dieter Bohlen gekauft hat, dann ist das Album auch Schrott bzw. würde wenn es eher passen wenn einem versucht wird einem eine Single mit ihren so max 5 Liedern versucht wird als vollwertiges Album zu verkaufen


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. Februar 2012)

Man sollte solche Frechheiten eigentlich einfach immer mit Punktabzug bestrafen. Selbst für einen Shooter ist das eine absolute Frechheit. Find ich jetzt übrigens bei den in letzter Zeit erschienenen Shootern durch die Bank weg so. Allerdings setzt sich das in andere Genres fort. Ich denke ein großes Problem der Publisher und vllt auch der Entwickler ist es, dass sie sich kaum Zeit für ihre Schöpfungen nehmen können. Es erscheint einfach im Vergleich zu früher wesentlich mehr im Video-/PC-Spielebereich. Und trotz der Masse, die erscheint, fühlte ich mich nur von einigen, die ich an einer Hand abzählen kann, wirklich gut unterhalten. Diese kurzen Spielzeiten sind auch der Grund, warum ich mich vom Shooter Genre (abgesehen von GOW) vollkommen verabschiedet habe. Ich zocke nahezu jeden Shooter zumindest einmal, damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann. Das neue COD beispielsweise halte ich auch für eine absolute Frechheit (Muliplayer blabla hin und her).  Allerdings war ich da über die kurze Spielzeit froh, weil ich den Krampf bereits nach 1 Stunde nicht mehr ertragen konnte. NICHTS aber auch GAR NICHTS ist mir davon im Gedächtnis geblieben. Ich hatte ernsthaft durchgehend das Gefühl "Haste doch schonmal gesehen oder?" Und so geht das ja weiter BF3 macht keine Ausnahme, da hat ich mir mehr erhofft. Einfach traurig was da passiert. Es gab auch früher Spiele, die ne recht kurze Spielzeit hatten (Max Payne hatte glaube ich auch "nur" knapp 10 Stunden) aber aus irgendeinem Grund waren die IMMER um längen besser. Und damals wurde echt noch bei 10 Stunden bei einem Shooter gemotzt. Seht wo wir jetzt stehen.


----------



## der-jan (22. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Eher muss man diese Shooters-Snacks wie ein Roman sehen der grade mal knapp über der 40.000 Wörter Marke kommt, was die Mindestgrenze für Romane ist beim Nebula Award, der auch kein unbedeutender Preis ist.


Dann eben statt Musik CD - Filme wie 12 Uhr Mittags - der unter 90 Minuten ist, oder Bücher wie Helge Schneiders Satan Loco (das hat man in ggf 3-4 Stunden gelesen) - Es gibt viele "im Verhältnis deutlich kürzere Sachen" die trotzdem ihre * zufriedenen * Käufer finden


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2012)

Toll, 12 Uhr Mittags fehlen grade mal 5 Minuten auf die 90, das ist grade mal ein ganzes Achtzentel, das wär so als würde bei einem Shooter zu einer ordentlichen Spielzeit so eine halbe Stunde fehlen, ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel
Wenn der Film jetzt deutlich weniger hätte, so eine Stunde, dann hätte man das nehmen können, denn die Kurzfilme gehen so bis so 40/50 Minuten
Und die Zeit wie lange man bei einem Buch braucht ist auch viel zu relativ und es geht auch hier expliziet um die Wörter, also eine allgemeiner Messbare Größe, denn wenn einer schwülstig oder einfach nur schlecht schreibt, braucht man auch gerne länger als für ein in etwa gleich langes Buch von einem guten Autor


----------



## der-jan (22. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Toll, 12 Uhr Mittags fehlen grade mal 5 Minuten auf die 90, das ist grade mal ein ganzes Achtzentel, das wär so als würde bei einem Shooter zu einer ordentlichen Spielzeit so eine halbe Stunde fehlen, ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel
> Wenn der Film jetzt deutlich weniger hätte, so eine Stunde, dann hätte man das nehmen können, denn die Kurzfilme gehen so bis so 40/50 Minuten
> Und die Zeit wie lange man bei einem Buch braucht ist auch viel zu relativ und es geht auch hier expliziet um die Wörter, also eine allgemeiner Messbare Größe, denn wenn einer schwülstig oder einfach nur schlecht schreibt, braucht man auch gerne länger als für ein in etwa gleich langes Buch von einem guten Autor


 
ach komm jetzt  sei nicht päpstlicher als der papst - der großteil der filme ist 120 minuten, die meisten großen kinoerfolge - also die filme die richtig viele menschen sehen wollen und die daher "der gewohnte standard ist" sind sogar deutlich länger als 2 stunden

und ich hab dir halt ein beispiel für ein recht kurzes buch gegeben - das teil hat um die 130 seiten und ist wie gesagt recht schnell gelesen - komm mir nicht mit wortzählerei 

es geht darum daß andere unterhaltungsmedien auch kurze sachen haben und wie gesagt diese auch ihre kunden finden


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2012)

nja, Amazon hat mir gesagt dass das Buch 208 Seiten hat, ich kenn das nicht und ich hab eigentlich auch nicht wirklich Zeit das zu lesen
und naja, auch wenn mir jetzt längere Filme lieber sind, so die ein guter Teil der Filme sind tatsächlicherweise nur 90min und die am. Schauspielergilde setzt sogar ein Minimum von nur 80 vorraus, mal ab auch davon das viele Filme mit einer guten Story kürzer als 2h sind, Men in Black 1 hat einer Spielzeit von gerade mal 94min und die TNG-Star Trek Filme sind auch nur so um die 100min lang

Und das Ding ist halt jetzt, dass das eben nicht wirklich das gewünschte Belegt, eher sind diese kurzen Dinger eher so mit Krieg der Sterne vergleichbar, den man von seinen 2h Laufzeit runterkürzt auf 60Minuten in dem man die ruhigen Passagen rauskürzt, Beispiel Black MOps, gleich am Anfang auf Kuba, gut, man kommt aus der Bar gestürmt und ballert sich wie in Moorhuhn dadurch, bis man das Autoklaut und auf die Barriere zu und ZACK-Schnitt, Sonniger Tag und der Palast wird gestürmt, also mal ehrlich, da könnten die auch gleich Stephanie Meyers anheuern für das Storywirting, die kann auch nichts mehr schlechter machen, außer das vielleicht die AKs im Sonnenlicht glitzern und das wär so als wenn man in ANH nach dem Kampf gegen die TIEs direkt umswitchen würde das Vader einen Sender angebracht hat und die in der nächsten Szene schon im Warroom hocken und die Karte zeigen


----------



## Exar-K (23. Februar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> der großteil der filme ist 120 minuten, die  meisten großen kinoerfolge - also die filme die richtig viele menschen  sehen wollen und die daher "der gewohnte standard ist" sind sogar  deutlich länger als 2 stunden


  Ein Großteil der Filme ist eher zwischen 90-100 Minuten lang.
 Filme mit einer Laufzeit von 2 Std. sind schon deutlich seltener und über 2 Std. sind es nur noch vereinzelte Ausnahmen.

 Die meisten großen U.S.-Studios machen sogar Vorgaben, dass Filme in  etwa so und so lang sein sollen und vieles wird im Nachhinein auch auf  die gewünschte Länge vom Cutter  bearbeitet.
 Das liegt unter anderem daran, dass viele Zuschauer keine längeren Filme  sehen wollen und 90 Min.-Streifen vorziehen. Das kommt immer wieder bei  Testscreenings und Umfragen raus.

 Ich bin grad zu faul dafür entsprechende Quellen rauszusuchen, aber hier mal eine Auflistung für das beliebteste Genre Kömodie:
IMDb: Longest Comedy Feature Films Released In 2011
 Für 2011 und sortiert nach Länge.
 Vielleicht 5% der Titel sind 2 Std. lang oder noch länger.
 Wenn man Kleinstproduktionen, Unbekanntes, etc. rauswirft (von den ~100  Titeln mit <120 Min. kenne ich vielleicht 4-5) und nur  U.S.-amerikanische und europäische Filme nimmt, sind es sogar noch  weniger.
 Minus 5-10 Min. Abspann und man hat die 90 Minuten und übersteigt die  Aufmerksamkeitsspanne des durchschnittlichen Kinobesuchers nicht.
 Das ist zwar schade, aber so läuft es mittlerweile. Nur die wenigsten  Regisseure dürfen ihre Filme noch so lang konzipieren, wie sie wollen.


----------



## DanDil (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hab Syndicate gestern angezockt und bin positiv überrascht. Es hat für mich etwas von der Atmosphäre des guten alten Deus Ex, und dass das genial war, ist unbestreitbar. Sicherlich ist Syndicate kein Game für die Ewigkeit wie z.B. Skyrim, aber für ein paar spannende Stunden ist es sehr gut geeignet, vor allem für Leute, die nicht so viel Zeit haben sich mit Spielen zu beschäftigen. Wer mal reinschauen will in Syndicate, ein günstiges Angebot gibt's hier: Syndicate kaufen, Syndicate 2012 kaufen, Syndicate Remake. Wie gesagt, mir gefällt's, gute geradlinige Sci Fi Action.


----------



## der-jan (23. Februar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Filme mit einer Laufzeit von 2 Std. sind schon deutlich seltener und über 2 Std. sind es nur noch vereinzelte Ausnahmen.



jetzt willst du mich aber veralbern oder?  klar sind kömodien die kurze filme usw jetzt aber ehrlich: in welche filme sind die menschen in den letzten jahren und jahrzehnten gegangen? wenn man über shooter/actionspiele auf der einen seite redet - dann zieht man doch bezüglich filme doch auch eher action streifen heran und nicht kömodien oder? 
- iron man filme, die letzten batmanfilme, die letzten spiderman filme
- herr der ringe
- harry potter
- die fluch der karibick filme
- transformers film
-  die star wars filme
alles 2 stunden oder sogar deutlich länger
dann denk noch an titanic, die godfather filme usw - im grunde wurden bestimmt 3/4 aller filmtickets der letzten 2 jahrzehnte für filme gekauft die mindestens 2 stunden lang waren

 d.h. der großteil der kinogänger ist mehr als 2 stunden gewohnt - und trotzdem würden sie jetzt keinen 90 min film bemängeln nur weil er zu kurz ist sondern den film an sich betrachten
das gleiche sollte auch für ein spiel gelten -  es finden sich auch für kurze sachen "liebhaber" mehr will sich doch gar nicht sagen


----------



## shippy74 (9. März 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach müsste es da ein Gesetz geben das die Spielzeit Fett auf der CD Hülle abgedruckt werden muß, und zwar nur die Spielzeit ohne Videos oder änlichem. Genau wie bei den Warnungen auf Zigarettenschachteln. Dann würde der Müll nämlich nicht mehr gekauft und die Hersteller wären gezungen wieder längere Spielzeiten einzubauen oder was auch immer.
Aber von den angeblichen TOP Titeln und Herstellern ist man ja nun nix anderes mehr gewöhnt. Das schlimme ist das jeder Jammert und nachher haben es dann doch wieder Millionen gekauft. Dann lieber für 5 oder 10 Euro ein City Interaktiv Shooter bei Media Markt kaufen und den Spielen, ist warscheinlich von der Grafik nicht so gut aber wenigstens hat man ne längere Spielzeit und kann sich 5 oder mehr  von den Teilen kaufen fürs gleiche Geld..


----------

